# My other kid...



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

...scored 2 goals in her first spring soccer game of the season yesterday!!! Whooo hooooo!!!! :whoo: :whoo: :whoo:

Sorry, I know this has nothing to do with havs but I really just had to share. Soccer is _totally _her game and she has been playing since she was 6; during most of the year she plays select so the spring soccer league is really just 'for fun' (even though it's all girls from her select team and they're playing a year up, due to their select status). Anyway, my daughter has had a loooong dry spell lately, and hadn't scored a goal in well over a year. And then she goes and scores two in a row within literally a minute or so, it was amazing!!!

Here's a couple of pictures that another parent took (he's an amateur photographer) after one of her goals, she is just over the moon ecstatic as you can tell!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh my gosh, adorable!!! SHe is glowing!!! Congratulations to her!!!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Congrats!! Love the expression on her face...it says it all!!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

That is wonderful!!! Good job! 

Who knows maybe she will be the next Mia Hamm or Kristine Lily? We are big fans of the Women's Soccer Team. My hubby's cousin lived next to Kristine Lily when they were growing up. Our cousin ended up with a soccer scholarship to Franklin Pierce. Not too shabby. 

Good luck! I hope she has a wonderful season.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Tell her I said Congratulations! That IS a big deal! Love the pics - her face says it all!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Boy, those photos put a smile on MY face! Tell her congrats from Kodi and me!


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Congrats, she looks so proud of herself! The best feeling is when our kids excel in something!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Great stuff Heather, I bet your smile was bigger than hers.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Awesome pics! I don't understand all the rules, but I love watching my kids play soccer. Your daughter looks like she is having a blast.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Congratulations, Elissa and Mom! Good job.


----------

